# Beach Futbol Club DA Tryouts Announced!



## BeachFCAdmin (Feb 2, 2017)

*Development Academy 2017-2018*









*February 16th: 2004 and 2003 Player Identification Session 6:00pm – 8:00pm *
(All interested players from outside the club and selected Beach FC players will be encouraged to attend this session)

*February 23rd:  2004 and 2003 Player Identification Session 6:00pm – 8:00pm*
(All interested players from outside the club and selected Beach FC players will be encouraged to attend this session)

*Click here for the 2003/2004 Registration link*
https://members.beachfutbolclub.com/camps/player

All of our DA training sessions will be hosted at
Long Beach State’s George Allen Field.


----------



## BeachFCAdmin (Feb 2, 2017)

Corrected Link
https://members.beachfutbolclub.com/camps


----------

